# Possivel problema com kernel

## MetalGod

ola

Estou a usar o kernel 2.4.20 (gentoo-sources-r2) ao qual acho muito bom embora tenha o problema que n me faz a emulacao scsi nos cdroms/cdrw tenho tudo o k devia estar no kernel para o ide-scsi bulir mas nao bule. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus
> 
> scsibus0:
> ...

 

sugestoes ?    :Smile: 

----------

## lmpinto

 *MetalGOD wrote:*   

> ola
> 
> Estou a usar o kernel 2.4.20 (gentoo-sources-r2) ao qual acho muito bom embora tenha o problema que n me faz a emulacao scsi nos cdroms/cdrw tenho tudo o k devia estar no kernel para o ide-scsi bulir mas nao bule. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Não percebo qual é o problema. Isso é o que dá no meu...  Experimenta sem o 'DEV=ATAPI', ou experimenta a colocar no teu lilo.conf/grub.conf 'idescsi=hdc'...

----------

## MetalGod

É assim tenho tudo direitinho como deve ser. Já notei se trocar de kernel pro vanilla bule tudo correctamente daí a minha ideia do problema ser do gentoo-sources

```

cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord 2.01a05 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## lmpinto

 *MetalGOD wrote:*   

> É assim tenho tudo direitinho como deve ser. Já notei se trocar de kernel pro vanilla bule tudo correctamente daí a minha ideia do problema ser do gentoo-sources
> 
> ```
> 
> cdrecord -scanbus
> ...

 

Ah, ok. Podias ter mostrado logo insto na primeira mensagem  :Smile: 

Experimentaste por o hdc=ide-scsi no lilo.conf/grub.conf. Experimenta tb fazer 'modprobe ide-cd, ou modprobe sg0...

----------

## MetalGod

Pois é depois de tanto tempo de volta disto fez se luz na cabeça do m3thos e sugeriu tentar gravar cd sem emulaçao scsi... e gravei.  :Smile: 

Nunca pensei k o kernel gentoo-sources fosse tao porreiro tou mesmo contente com ele. resumindo e concluindo n eh necessario emu-scsi para gravar cds com este kernel   :Very Happy:  thanks na mesma

m3thos fico-te a dever 1ma!  :Smile: 

----------

## humpback

Acho que uma leitura desta thread é capaz de dar alguma info sobre o assunto: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=20175

----------

## MetalGod

Thanks Humpback por acaso desconheçia esse pormenor do cdrecord k já burna com suporte para ATAPI mas ainda assim a minha perspectiva vai para  qualquer problema ou diferenca no kernel gentoo-sources já que nao se trata de um kernel normal aka vanilla mas de um kernel ultra-patchado com coisas inclusive do 2.5. Dai eu ter emulacao scsi em diria mesmo dezenas de kernels que compilei e aqui nao...ate porque experimentei o vanilla. Ainda assim obrigado (humpback) por me teres disponibilizado a imformaçao do cdrecord proporcionar suporte para ATAPI.   :Smile: 

----------

## source

Boas,

MetalGOD, eu estou com o mesmo problema, mas com o vanilla, não me queixei devido às últimas versões do cdrecord já suportarem atapi, mas no entanto, dúvido que seja do kernel.

----------

## m3thos

bem.. eu creio que o 2.4.20-gentoo-r2 está "partido" (broken)

isto é apenas a minha opinião..

mas compilado e bem no meu dual-athlon estou com problemas graves, já fiz um post do bug e já estou a usar outro kernel.

Aqui vai o problema:

- inconsistencias na IP STACK ... pacotes IP c/ rtt NEGATIVOs (rtt é round trip time) (tenho pacotes a voltar para a máquina c/ tempos do passado)

- velocidades de download ridiculas, e muito instaveis/inconstantes. (coincide c/ a IP stack estragada)

- picos/spikes de cpu por tudo e por nada, desde mexer o rato até sei lá oquÊ.

- xmms consome 15% de cpu a descodificar mp3s ..quando normalmente nem 1% gasta...

bug report: 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=18508

----------

